# Bermuda grass nitrogen fertilizer questions



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Does anyone use the 46-0-0 urea prills by spreading them directly onto your lawn as granules?

Does anyone use 46-0-0 urea prills to mix their own liquid nitrogen prior to applying by boom sprayer?

Do you suspend the prills in a net to let it dissolve in the water, or do you auger blend it with portable drills first?

I haven't bought any yet, but I know Site One carries it, so I am curious how people apply this.

Thanks in advance for any advice or insights you may have to offer in reply! :thumbup:


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

FlowRider said:


> Does anyone use the 46-0-0 urea prills by spreading them directly onto your lawn as granules?
> 
> Does anyone use 46-0-0 urea prills to mix their own liquid nitrogen prior to applying by boom sprayer?
> 
> ...


I've melted it down and sprayed it. Man what a pain in the butt. It's very time consuming to get it to melt down. I used HOT water and a drill mixer but I don't know that the water temp makes any difference because it immediately turns into the coldest solution on earth when you dump the urea in there. I sprayed one 50lb bag per acre and wherever I overlapped it burned the Bermuda. It's a cheap way to put out nitrogen but that will be the last time I do it. 34-0-0 granular for me and wait for rain


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

Some good info on Liquid apps in this thread.
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1969
Edited to correct thread


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

I have applied it directly to my lawn and then just watered it in after, never had any issues.


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

Holy Smokes. Whats the ultimate goal in that? That's kind of something I wouldn't try, diluting N prills and spraying. I'm cool with green. Dayglow green? Not worth imho.

Please post before and after pics if you go that route.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

I use Urea to spray at 0.2 lb N/M weekly and it dissolves easily in one gal carrier. Throw in some iron and it's even better.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

This is the first I've ever heard of melting down prills. Im using 36-0-0 and I'm putting it down and waiting on the rain like any other fertilizer. If I had 46-0-0 I would do it the same way.


----------



## lucas287 (Jun 3, 2018)

I find it incredibly difficult to EVENLY spread a high-N-only granular fertilizer. Especially 46-0-0. Even then it's easy to burn the grass if the conditions aren't right.

Spraying N isn't taboo at all. It's super easy and the results are awesome. I spray .25/m weekly along with a small dose of Fe too.


----------



## SC-Bermuda (Jul 16, 2018)

I use Lesco 46-0-0 from site one, I spread it normally at 1/2#N per 1Ksqft which is kind of difficult because its a very small amount of product to spread. I have also dissolved it in water to spray, the mixture does seem to get really cold and I've noticed water will only hold so much urea. I would assume the risk of burn is somewhat high although I've never had an issue, just make sure it gets watered in.


----------



## soonersfan4512 (Jan 21, 2019)

lucas287 said:


> I find it incredibly difficult to EVENLY spread a high-N-only granular fertilizer. Especially 46-0-0. Even then it's easy to burn the grass if the conditions aren't right.
> 
> Spraying N isn't taboo at all. It's super easy and the results are awesome. I spray .25/m weekly along with a small dose of Fe too.


I want to try this. What do you use to spray the N with?


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00 (Sep 20, 2018)

soonersfan4512 said:


> What do you use to spray the N with?


@soonersfan4512

Hand can, backpack sprayer, tow-behind sprayer. Heck, even a hose-end sprayer would work.

A number of us have gone the way of the dfw_wand (https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=12). Thanks @dfw_pilot.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

FlaDave said:


> Some good info on Liquid apps in this thread.
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1969
> Edited to correct thread


Thanks, @FlaDave!

That topic link was very helpful.

I had only seen this done at the large farm crop agricultural level with large pumps, tanks and sprayers, so it is good to know it can be done on a small scale for lawns. I think I will try this out once I use up my supplies on hand....


----------



## lucas287 (Jun 3, 2018)

soonersfan4512 said:


> lucas287 said:
> 
> 
> > I find it incredibly difficult to EVENLY spread a high-N-only granular fertilizer. Especially 46-0-0. Even then it's easy to burn the grass if the conditions aren't right.
> ...


I use an M4 battery backpack sprayer. I got the 4 gallon model. Sure beats a pump sprayer! It's got a legit 12v battery and adjustable pressure.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

There are different versions of Urea. Some versions have much smaller "prills" and specifically say water soluble or something along those lines.

The Urea that I have from SiteOne dissolves very fast in water. The Ammonium Sulfate I had (much bigger prills) took forever.


----------

